# Grey baby teeth



## Mickey705 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hoping that someone has an answer before I call the vet. my 4 1/2 month puppy has been teething for about 3 weeks. Adult teeth started coming in and pushing the baby teeth all over the place. There is some organization now since the baby teeth started falling out ( he eats them!). While checking his mouth today i saw 2 baby teeth that appeared to be discolored. Looked kind of grey. He is bleeding because i see it on the rags. Does anyone know if the discoloring is normal or what it may be?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It could mean that the tooth is cracked. There is a risk of infection. According to this article http://www.sacvds.com/forms/baby-teeth.pdf , your puppy should see the vet.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Give it time. It should fall out on its own. Pretty common  Play some tug!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

From what I understand, as the teeth are getting ready to come out, the blood supply closes off causing the gray coloring. Nothing to worry about.


----------

